# Warriors @ Raptors, Jan. 9th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>

















*Golden State Warriors* (11-22) @ *Toronto Raptors* (12-22) 
January 9th, 2004, 1:00 PM EST
TSN






































*Speedy Claxton, Calbert Cheaney, Mike Dunleavy Jr., Troy Murphy, Cliff Robinson*





































*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Eric Williams, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*</center>


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Murphy's gonna be a good test of Bosh. In terms of skill at the moment they're at about the same level. Bosh has got the advantage in speed and post D, while Troy's got the advantage in rebounding. If Bosh can contain Troy then this should be an easy one for the Raps.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Is Jason Richardson injured?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

You goto love Sunday games, we need to take advantage of this one, a big win is needed here to make a run at the division, and to get back into the playoff picture.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

ya, JRich is injured.... if we can't beat this team, then we are gone....


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

big game, especially coming after that loss, hopefully Mitchell lets Hoffa play in the 2nd half


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

With Jason Richardson out of the lineup, we should win this comfortably. Wouldn't Pietrus start though?

Anyways, we should cruise to an easy victory in this one, I expect Jalen and Mo Pete to have huge games.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

We should get this one, its time for revenge for the one that slipped away last time. Hoffa had his second breakout game against these guys so hopefully he feels confident and will have another one. Go Hoffa


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

44-42 Golden State at half time.

Bosh leading the way with 14 points, 5/6 shooting.
He needs to get the ball more.

Robinson is leading the way with 15 pointing for Golden State.

Rose has struggled with Cheaney on him for most of the game, expect him to continue demanding for the ball in the 2nd half.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow Araujo has been knocking down some shots in the 3rd, he has 10 points.
58-54 Raptors


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

13-0 run for the Raptors
67-54
Alston and Araujo heating up...


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Shak-A-Laka lOOl

Warriors Gettin Murder'd

96-73 Raptors

Alston is Back Baby!


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

106-77 Raptors

HaHaHaHa Matt Bonner Is Killin' It... Loren Woods Is 'Bout To Come In! Let's See What He Can Do.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Raptors Win...
Good Game, I'm Happy That We All Played With Energy


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

nice game from the Raptors....i loved watching Chris play..21/17 i think we finally have the 20/20 player that come very rarely....he took it to Robinson today all game...and what about hoffa...14/6 showing us a nice touch with the bankers and baby hooks...Rafer finally broke out of that slump, and was hot tonight dishing out 7 assist along with his 15 points...an overall good game for the raptors...i enjoyed wacthing this game alot...but it was against a Jason Richardsonless warriors team..but a W is a W ill take it...


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Great win for the raptors, score like 36 pts in the third quarter, that was the game rite there, bosh had a career high in reb wit 17 n 21 pts, career high for araujo wit 14 pts


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW, that was beutiful, Mr. Bosh is a joy to watch


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

has anybody been to the Warriors board? its preety empty....i couldnt even find a game thread...and they have like 10-12 threads total....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

For once we actually gained momentum in the third quarter and never let up.

We shared the ball and shot the lights out. It's not too often you'll have a shooting game like this (.536/.556) but it's nice to have it when you're supposed to.

The Warriors looked like they were willing to fight back to a point, but not beyond it. Like if we made a run, they would fold over. Our charge in the third quarter put the game away for good.

Big games for Bosh, Alston, Peterson, Bonner, Araujo, Murray... the list goes on.

Good game for Uncle Cliffy. If he's auditioning for the Nets, he's doing a good job. Lots of energy from him for the first half. Toronto looked to stop him in the second and he wasn't a factor anymore.

Rafer had 7 assists on 0 turnovers, and finally got his shot to fall. Hopefully he can stay hot.

Chris had 21 points on nine shots. Nine! Plus 17 boards, 4 assists and a pair of blocks. One of the best games of his career in terms of stats, though it was against a disinterested, undermanned Warriors squad. But we need him to play hard regardless, and he did tonight. Bosh is in the midst of stepping-up his game, as they say. Hopefully the sophomore slump he was mired in early in the season has dried-up and gone away.

3-1 during this home stretch is doing us a world of good.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>adhir1</b>!
> has anybody been to the Warriors board? its preety empty....i couldnt even find a game thread...and they have like 10-12 threads total....


ballscientist is the #1 Warriors fan on BBB.net, I think that says enough...


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

What Happened To Cliff Robinson In The 2nd Half? He Had Like 3-Pts Only, Isn't It?

Yea Man, I'm So Happy Alston is Back In Shape... We Have To Keep This Goin!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

allright......This game was great...
Finally rafer got his touch back...
Mopete also did great...driving in and getting some threes..
Bosh did great also...
matty did amazing....

this is one great team..


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I thought the starters played great team defense, but it seems to slack when the more veteran players come on

Bosh is becoming a consistant player, and I like how the team is looking for him as well as Hoffa. This team is slowly moving away from being a jump shooting perimeter orientated team, and it is so much more entertaining than watching jump shot after jump shot

the future is starting to look better in Toronto


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Bosh is finally stringing up good games...hope it continues


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

whoa, since when the raptors acquire Kevin Garnett?


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> whoa, since when the raptors acquire Kevin Garnett?


we got him for trading Vince Carter


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

just came back from the game, Bosh solid, Hoffa very impressive. Alston went on fire mid 3rd qtr after 6 qtrs of not hitting a fg.

Lock Bonner up now guy is great.

Saw Aaron Williams in street clothes have they told him they are gonna deel him.
If not release dress Williams instead of Woods


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Biedrins looked like crap.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

> has anybody been to the Warriors board? its preety empty....i couldnt even find a game thread...and they have like 10-12 threads total....



Yea i went there after the last game against them, it was so damn empty:sigh:


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Good game, but it was against the Jason Richardson-less Warriors, who aren't even that good _with_ JRich. Bosh played great and everyone else played pretty well. Hoffa impressed today with 14/6, but had 6 TOs, which he'll have to cut down on. Skip got his shot back, which is great. I had no idea he had missed 23 straight shots over 2 1/2 games, though. MoPete has stepped it up since the trade, putting up 21/4/3 on 9-for-11 shooting.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> Biedrins looked like crap.



what do you expect? the guy is young i remember people saying to draft this guy instead of haffa? lol the mad viking where did you go?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

damn this the 2nd straight game I missed I got caught up in the denver/Colts game glad raps got the win though


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

Yup. Nice win for the Raps. Revenge for last game against GSW.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I was at the game today and after Halftime The Raps just pulled away total! It was close in the 1st half but after that Gone Nice win for the Raps!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Good game, IMO better then Bosh's stats was the fact that Rafer finally broke out of that slump, he is (as of now) going to take the raps as far as they go. When Milt plays is it is just awful, If i were Sam i would make my 2nd Unit

PG: Rose
SG: Milt 
SF: Murray
PF Marshall
C: Bonner

Whenever Milt is out there running the break the opposition know that he isnt going to pass once he enters the lane (example the charge on Dunlyve sp? ) IMO if/when we trade Marshall/Rose we have to get a back up PG, just so that Rafer can sit and someone can run our offense


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I noticed Jalen played the point a bit too, he had a couple of nice passes out there.
I wouldn't mind seeing him there a couple of minutes a game each night.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Off-Topic: madman.. I Like Your Avatar HaHaHaHa  I Just Saw It On Sportsnet!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Q8i</b>!
> Off-Topic: madman.. I Like Your Avatar HaHaHaHa  I Just Saw It On Sportsnet!


Hey player deserves great honor


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

So Eric Williams doing boxout to allow Bosh to jump for rebounds?

17 in a game eh?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> So Eric Williams doing boxout to allow Bosh to jump for rebounds?
> 
> 17 in a game eh?


LOL E-Will is good, but even he can't box out from 3-point range. 

Bosh is so good, he boxes out with his left hand, and hten jumps over the defender and rebounds with his right.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Another off topic comment, Bud Boy you're finally a supporting member. 
I'm probably finally going to be one by tomorrow, I think.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL E-Will is good, but even he can't box out from 3-point range.
> ...


So he is going to be great for teh Raps?
Yes, this is what I have been waiting for.
Please do well Bosh, do well in a meanginless season.
Then when next season start, watch how he will fail as the team leader!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Another off topic comment, Bud Boy you're finally a supporting member.
> I'm probably finally going to be one by tomorrow, I think.


I wish this kid gets it as well.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> So he is going to be great for teh Raps?
> ...


Come on man, give the man some credit - he already IS the team leader. He's demanding the ball on offense and has been doing a great job on the glass lately. He had 10 rebounds in the third quarter!

The Raptors are only 3.5 games out of the playoffs <i>with</i> Bosh as the first option. In fact, since the VC trade we've gone 5-6.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

John, why do you hate Bosh so much? Like holy ****, do you even watch him play?

You don't watch him play. Once doesn't count. Your criticisms hold no weight


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks on the praise for me getting my supporting membership John, but do you think New Jersey with Vince will do any better?

The future is looking good.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

> watch how he will fail as the team leader!



Like Wince right??


John, have you ever seen bosh play, you come on here criticizing hard working guys like bosh and praising you ----- slacking -----of a role model wincent lamone carter. You call people hey this kid left and right and i u are 26 old man :uhoh: . Seriously your not funny.

please do not mask. speedy.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It's funny how Vince wanted us to trade CB4 for a veteran. 
:grinning:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> It's funny how Vince wanted us to trade CB4 for a veteran.
> :grinning:


It's funny how we kept Bosh and traded Vince. Actaully imagine we dealt Vince on draft day and picked Bosh.... oh the irony! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

^ maybe vince could have asked for morning, hey he wanted Hakeem


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>adhir1</b>!
> has anybody been to the Warriors board? its preety empty....i couldnt even find a game thread...and they have like 10-12 threads total....


If I lived in California I wouldn't be sitting around at my computer either.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> If I lived in California I wouldn't be sitting around at my computer either.


a point definately well made....


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Did anyone see that stiff arm block that Hoffa did on Cliffy 

Bosh was circuling around Hoffa and Robinson was following him, as they came across hoffa he stepped aside but then totally pushed Robinson away from Bosh, so Robinson grabbed at Bosh as he was falling back and ended up being called for the foul

No wonder Hoffa gets so many fouls, either the guy doesnt know how strong he is, or hes playing like its football game, i love it
not to mention when he went up to put back the missed shot, and the next thing you know Dunleavy is tumbling to the ground, that was great

The only thing i noticed, is that Hoffa sometimes watches the play a bit and isnt moving into position for the rebound, i want him to muscle his way into position as soon as a shot goes up, if he starts doing that he will an imovable object,


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> So he is going to be great for teh Raps?
> Yes, this is what I have been waiting for.
> Please do well Bosh, do well in a meanginless season.
> Then when next season start, watch how he will fail as the team leader!












:yes:

Vince Carter and you might think this season is meaningless, but the man pictured above knows what's up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> If I lived in California I wouldn't be sitting around at my computer either.


:yes:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> If I lived in California I wouldn't be sitting around at my computer either.


Uhmm... have you ever been to California? The weather is unbeatable but there's a lot more things to do here than there is there.

East coast >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> west coast.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> It's funny how we kept Bosh and traded Vince. Actaully imagine we dealt Vince on draft day and picked Bosh.... oh the irony! :laugh: :laugh:


I was a huge Melo fan at that draft and I wanted to trade Vince to the Nugs for the 3rd pick so we could get Melo and Bosh. In retrospect it would have been even better to pick Wade and Bosh, but either combination would be great.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Uhmm... have you ever been to California? The weather is unbeatable but there's a lot more things to do here than there is there.
> ...


Haha, no I haven't. I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha, no I haven't. I'll take your word for it.


lol I mean don't get me wrong, you'd have a great time if you went for a trip, especially in the summer. Great beaches, the girls, the weather in general, and the laid-back feel... SoCal's got a real chill vibe.

But remember how I said laid-back? There's a reason why people say, "Oh yeah, lots of house parties in Vancouver" and "Yeah man, California is a great place for starting a band!" After a while, there's really not much to do there.

Think of all the freedoms an east coast city brings you, and take away like half of that. Great public transit? Subways? TRANSFERS? Forget it... you're getting a car or you're royally screwed. Get together with friends one place, and then change plans & chill somewhere else? Nice try, go back to Toronto. It's almost impossible to plan events spontaneously there. Of course you get used to it.... and both styles have advantages... but give me the EAST!


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Uhmm... have you ever been to California? The weather is unbeatable but there's a lot more things to do here than there is there.
> ...


Come on, the Bay Area has lots of stuff to do. If you look at just the major sports we have:
Golden State Warriors
SF Giants
Oakland A's
SF 49ers
Oakland Raiders
San Jose Sharks

and the Sacramento Kings are only a little over an hour's drive away. Then there's Cal and Standford for division I-A college sports. 

If you want to actually participate the weather is great year round so there are lots of sports leagues and stuff even in the winter. There's even a regular pickup hockey game near where I live.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I wasn't talking about the sports. And I haven't been up to the bay area - I was mostly talking about SoCal... but I heard you guys got a lot of house parties. Good stuff...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Cali is the place to be!!!!!!!
I've been there like 5 times...
the weather is perfect!!!!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballyhoo</b>!
> 
> 
> Come on, the Bay Area has lots of stuff to do. If you look at just the major sports we have:
> ...


Nothing can beat Southern California!


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I wasn't talking about the sports. And I haven't been up to the bay area - I was mostly talking about SoCal... but I heard you guys got a lot of house parties. Good stuff...


It really depends what your in to.

I can't stand Toronto, I visit there for a day and I have to leave or I'll go nuts.

Then again, Be Quiet and Drive was written about Sacramento, was it not?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> It really depends what your in to.
> ...


Well, considering they're _from_ Sac-town, it's not surprising.

Where you at?

Either way you're gonna feel a culture shock when you go from one coast to another, no matter where you're from. And in the end, even if ppl from Toronto say they think Vancouver owns because they did so and so there, or Cali owns because they had so and so weather there..... I think it all comes down to where you're from. East coast ppl are gonna like the east better and west coast ppl are gonna like the west.

Personally, I don't know if I would want to live anywhere but Toronto. I've been to SoCal a few times, and even other east coast cities (not New York or Philly.... yet) and I've enjoyed myself... but it's not home. I grew up here, I've discovered a lot of things about this city, and I love it in Toronto.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry, I have nothing against Toronto in particular, I just prefer the "simple life" of a small town. (Back to back Paris Hilton references in my posts. I get five points) 

I grew up in a town of 5000 or so, like an hour and a half from Toronto. Port Dover, if you've heard of it. Half the people were bored to death and hated it, and the other half liked growing up in a small town.


----------

